# RELEASE 8.0 rules



## bigearsbilly (Dec 31, 2009)

Has anyone else had problems with 8.0?
I've been running 7.0 for a long while very happily.
Now i installed 8.0 and it's awful.

Is it the new x server? It's bloody awful.
I'm waiting ten seconds sometimes for a response.
the mouse is all over the placennootteeeeellpprrscigy [sic]
THAT is an example of what I mean, I was typing away the screen
went dead then that.
I actually typed "the mouse is not selecting properly."

I move from one window to another andaa Imkecupof
[AGAIN] that was supposed to be "I make a cup of tea" wai
ting for a response.

same hardware, same mouse, same computer 7.0 worked lovely 8.0 sucks.
I just want to get on with my work not p*ss about for days getting the
OS working.

Anyone had similar?
Don't say I'll have to go back to linux as my main machine.

no nnnnnII amotrugh
[AGAIN] no i am not running heavy background jobs. not


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 31, 2009)

everything works well for me. the ar92xx driver is a bit spotty at times but other than that everything is great over here. oh yeah, i have that GEOM warning during boot, but that hasnt made any difference.


----------



## dh (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't understand why do you attribute x.org problems and your incapability to overcome them to FreeBSD? X.org is not part of FreeBSD operating system.


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 31, 2009)

I dunno, the 7.x line is going to be supported for some years to come, maybe you'd be happier there.


----------



## fonz (Dec 31, 2009)

bigearsbilly said:
			
		

> I've been running 7.0 for a long while very happily.
> Now i installed 8.0 and it's awful.


When you use FreeBSD, it's not mandatory to be running 8.0-RELEASE... 
Look up the term "early adoptation" and the risks involved.
If something doesn't work, feel free to ask questions in the appropriate forums.
If all else fails, stick with 7.x. It's still available and supported.
Good luck,

Alphons


----------



## roscoe (Dec 31, 2009)

*Freebsd 8.0 great but...*

I've had no issues myself upgrading from 7.2 to 8.0.
However, my USB backup drive would crash the system making a backup to it.  In other words, USB-related kernel errors would spill out to /var/log/messages and the box would hang.  This was re-creatable and always at the same place during the file copy.

This never happened under 7.2.  It's our understanding the USB stack was re-written for 8.0--maybe this particular USB drive enclosure is incompatible with the new driver/code.

Switching to another USB enclosure seemed to help.

Just to be safe, I put the drive into another FreeBSD box and ran "smartmontools" on it--the drive seemed sound since the remapped sectors count stood at zero.


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 31, 2009)

roscoe said:
			
		

> I've had no issues myself upgrading from 7.2 to 8.0.
> However, my USB backup drive would crash the system making a backup to it.  In other words, USB-related kernel errors would spill out to /var/log/messages and the box would hang.  This was re-creatable and always at the same place during the file copy.
> 
> This never happened under 7.2.  It's our understanding the USB stack was re-written for 8.0--maybe this particular USB drive enclosure is incompatible with the new driver/code.
> ...



That doesn't sound all that terribly surprising, though I lucked out and my external hub suddenly worked in 8.0 (when it hadn't in 7.x).  Have you posted to the freebsd-usb@ list?  (I don't subscribe & I'm not familiar with the specific protocols there, so do read some of their archive)


----------



## roddierod (Dec 31, 2009)

bigearsbilly said:
			
		

> Has anyone else had problems with 8.0?
> I've been running 7.0 for a long while very happily.
> Now i installed 8.0 and it's awful.
> 
> ...



You may want to read this thread: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9611&highlight=hal+xorg


----------



## bigearsbilly (Dec 31, 2009)

cheers roddierod.
got it.

my word it's 2010 not 1996.
surely I shouldn't be messing about with my poxy xorg.conf in this day and age.
I had to go to ports make the keyboard mouse and nv driver and xdm and spend hours scouring forums. 
phew, I almost went back to linux.
very boring.


----------



## J65nko (Dec 31, 2009)

I could not install 8.0 on one of my workstations. See http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9524


----------



## zeiz (Jan 1, 2010)

roddierod said:
			
		

> You may want to read this thread: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread...light=hal+xorg


It could be specific Intel driver problem. I use almost the same xorg.conf with nvidia (96xx and 195xx). No problems with moused, _Input device Section_s and I don't use _Server Flags_ section.

On the other hand I cannot install any BSD on $500 VAIO vgn-nr430d laptop (no BIOS update provided for a year already).



			
				bigearsbilly said:
			
		

> phew, I almost went back to linux.
> very boring.


Less "boring" are MAC or even Windows; some Linux distros are "boring" too


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 1, 2010)

*Ch3ch2oh!  Ch3ch2oh!*



			
				zeiz said:
			
		

> Less "boring" are MAC or even Windows; some Linux distros are "boring" too



Ja, I have dealt with excitement; I really like boring when to operating systems it cometh, or other tools.


----------



## oliverh (Jan 1, 2010)

@bigearsbilly

You should ask your question again on freebsd-questions (mailinglist) with more details. Could be a common problem with hal or with the new usb-stack (which isn't much tested).


----------



## Beastie (Jan 1, 2010)

8.0 works very well here on all my machines.

The only difference is that connecting my USB printer causes a complete freeze instead of just not being detected as in 7.2 and below.


----------

